# Finding 1 bedroom apartment near Media City, Dubai



## Experience (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi,

My husband and I will be visiting Dubai next week, attending interviews for potential jobs starting in December.

We would very much like to arrange to meet estate agents who regularly handle 1 bedroom apartments / flats within easy commuting distance of Media City.

Ideally, we would like the apartement to:
-be air conditioned (included)
-have high speed internet (included)
-be in a secure building
-be furnished
-have access to a good gym
-have access to a pool (for swimming laps, not sun bathing)

However, our goal would be to spend as little on rent as possible - without living in an uncomfortableor unsafe environment. Does anyone know the average price for a decent but not oppulant 1 bedroom apartment within easy commuting distance of Media City?

We will be in Dubai for four days (arrive Monday evening and leave Thursday), and hope to leave with a clear understanding of the quality, cost and location information of potential apartments / apartment buildings and estate agents.

Can anyone recommend an estate agent (fluent in English) that we could contact in advance to arrange a meeting?

Many Thanks


----------



## Anna returning (Aug 17, 2009)

Experience said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband and I will be visiting Dubai next week, attending interviews for potential jobs starting in December.
> 
> ...


Hi there,
I'm up to my eyes in researching 1 bed appnts within reach of Media City right now!
Firstly: Real Estate agents: Better Homes are one of the major ones - website is bhomes.com
I've also used Rightmove. Can't remember their website off the top of my head.
You can also try the Dubizzle website but it can be mindblowing to plough through the millions of ads.
Next, rents: You can get something pretty decent from 60,000 upwards. I would say the bulk of 1 beds in good locations with all 'mod cons' as asked for are between 60 and 85. Those are advertised rents... I have no idea if people are paying them or getting good deals right now. Actually that's something I'd like to know, if anyone else has recent experience.
Now the big one: location. Really depends what you like. Personally, I have a morbid fear of tower blocks, (especially all those thrown up in 5 minutes!!) so I'm avoiding The Marina and JLT (Jumeirah Lake Towers). If you're okay with high-rise, and want to be in the thick of it, then the Marina is a great location, but for a decent-sized appnt you'll be looking at 80 upwards really. JLT is much cheaper,if that's a major consideration, but I'm staying there at the moment in my daughter's appnt and hate it because it is just _millions_ of residential tower blocks (and I feel giddy all the time!!)
I'm opting for a low-rise community, and hoping to find somewhere in The Greens, which is just over the road from media City. The one bed appnts are a good size, it has a great 'community' feel with shops/restaurants/coffee shops etc. and, going on my hours of research, rents are generally between 60 and 75 for a 1 bed. If you want lots of space for your money and plenty of landscaped greenery, you can go a bit further out to Discovery Gardens, which is HUGE! Rents go from around 50 there, and square footage is very good... around 900 sq. ft as opposed to around 750 in The Greens. (Which is still pretty decent for 1 bed, I think) It is also on the doorstep of Ibn Battuta, one of the big malls. It's straight down the highway, but I have no idea what commuting time is like in the rush hour.
There are plenty of other options and I'm sure other people will suggest some.
I'm also going to look at Downtown Dubai, specifically Old Town (which is brand spanking new, but that's Dubai for you ) It's where the Burj Dubai is (that amazingly tall tower) and you have the choice of the tower blocks or the total contrast of the low-rise 'traditional' blocks... I've not been there yet but it all looks amazing. Again I have no idea of rush-hour travel, which would be in the opposite direction to Discovery Gardens. Over to more experienced hands....
I can say with absolute certainty that you will be totally bewildered by what's on offer. If you can, do mountains of internet research before you come out. bhomes website is good for that. And good luck!!!
Oh... most come unfurnished, but I spotted a few furnished in The Greens on Dubizzle earlier today. There are often garage sales where you can pick up bargains though, and I believe companies who provide 'home packs'. Then there's good ole IKEA!!


----------



## goingtodubai (Sep 21, 2009)

*I'm going to dubai as well!*

Hello and thanks for this thread!
I was just offered today a position in Dubai which I accepted, and was thinking about renting near media city.
Are you sure that you can find something decent for 60k dirhams? that would be AWESOME for me, I would save a lot of money!
My questions is, do you know of a good online site where to find places to rent?
Thanks!


----------



## Anna returning (Aug 17, 2009)

goingtodubai said:


> Hello and thanks for this thread!
> I was just offered today a position in Dubai which I accepted, and was thinking about renting near media city.
> Are you sure that you can find something decent for 60k dirhams? that would be AWESOME for me, I would save a lot of money!
> My questions is, do you know of a good online site where to find places to rent?
> Thanks!


Hi, you can certainly get 1 bed for 60 in Jumeirah Lakes Towers (JLT), just over the Highway, and also Discovery Gardens (DG)... everything is known by initials here! Also if you're lucky, perhaps Greens.
Look at the Better Homes website for a very good idea of what's on offer - bhomes.com
Also dubizzle.com if you don't mind hunting through 1,000s (mainly because most ads are listed 2 or 3 times, as I discovered! 
Good hunting!


----------



## goingtodubai (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks so much for the great info! it helps a lot someone starting from scratch at this side of the pond! 

I'm checking a few that are like 10k GBP a year (like 60k dirhams) which seem pretty decent. I hope no surprises when i get there , cos I have accepted the job offer and moving over next month. Im very excited about this, ive been there twice and liked it. Dubai marina is close to dubai media city, where my offices are. I think im gonna try to get something there, looks nice, and seems like could walk to work! maybe not, but looks like from map. Havent checked very well though

PD im not serious about walking, i know it is gonna be hot


----------



## Anna returning (Aug 17, 2009)

goingtodubai said:


> Thanks so much for the great info! it helps a lot someone starting from scratch at this side of the pond!
> 
> I'm checking a few that are like 10k GBP a year (like 60k dirhams) which seem pretty decent. I hope no surprises when i get there , cos I have accepted the job offer and moving over next month. Im very excited about this, ive been there twice and liked it. Dubai marina is close to dubai media city, where my offices are. I think im gonna try to get something there, looks nice, and seems like could walk to work! maybe not, but looks like from map. Havent checked very well though
> 
> PD im not serious about walking, i know it is gonna be hot


Good luck with the property hunting, and the new job. I'm sure you'll get lots of advise on this forum if needed.
I think I've found somewhere I want to rent today. A one-bed on The Greens, ground floor, with private little garden, for 70,000. Walking distance of the coffee shop and a hop from there to the shops and restaurants. And with the new road direct to Media City, literally minutes to the office!


----------



## goingtodubai (Sep 21, 2009)

Anna returning said:


> Good luck with the property hunting, and the new job. I'm sure you'll get lots of advise on this forum if needed.
> I think I've found somewhere I want to rent today. A one-bed on The Greens, ground floor, with private little garden, for 70,000. Walking distance of the coffee shop and a hop from there to the shops and restaurants. And with the new road direct to Media City, literally minutes to the office!


Cool, congrats! 
Thanks again for the advice. I was told you can negotiate the renting price? is that true? 
What precautions should i take when renting? ive been told there are scammers out there as well :confused2:
Thanks!


----------



## goingtodubai (Sep 21, 2009)

Sorry I couldnt edit my previous post! Buying a car is another of my concerns. Can't find a good online place where to check prices, at least to get an idea! How much are cars please?  Thanks!


----------



## Anna returning (Aug 17, 2009)

I believe that in the current market it is quite common to negotiate on rents. In fact, on the Better Homes website they promote the fact! I'm not sure, because I haven't tried it yet, but I think it tends to be tied in with the number of cheques (ie the fewer instalments you pay the year's rent in, the stronger your negotiating power). If I'm wrong I'm sure someone will pop up and correct me! As to agents being genuine or not ... it's a worry I have with following up ads. on sites like dubizzle. If you stick with the bigger real estate agents (eg Better Homes, Right Move etc.) you can be sure all will be well.
Car prices ... that's something I've not looked into yet. I'm assuming if I go to one of the proper dealerships their prices will be fair (!!?) I believe cars are generally cheaper than in the UK, but I'm afraid that's all I do know right now. Perhaps someone else can answer that one?


----------



## goingtodubai (Sep 21, 2009)

Anna returning said:


> I believe that in the current market it is quite common to negotiate on rents. In fact, on the Better Homes website they promote the fact! I'm not sure, because I haven't tried it yet, but I think it tends to be tied in with the number of cheques (ie the fewer instalments you pay the year's rent in, the stronger your negotiating power). If I'm wrong I'm sure someone will pop up and correct me! As to agents being genuine or not ... it's a worry I have with following up ads. on sites like dubizzle. If you stick with the bigger real estate agents (eg Better Homes, Right Move etc.) you can be sure all will be well.
> Car prices ... that's something I've not looked into yet. I'm assuming if I go to one of the proper dealerships their prices will be fair (!!?) I believe cars are generally cheaper than in the UK, but I'm afraid that's all I do know right now. Perhaps someone else can answer that one?


Hey no worries, thanks so much for such a complete response. To be honest I'm a bit worried I might have messed up taking this position, but mostly I feel confident I will be alright.  Thanks so much!

EDIT: ehm the only rightmove I know is the one for UK. Cant find properties to rent in dubai in rightmove.co.uk and googling doesnt find me a rightmove for UAE


----------



## Anna returning (Aug 17, 2009)

rightmovedubai dot com


----------



## goingtodubai (Sep 21, 2009)

Anna returning said:


> rightmovedubai dot com


thanks!


----------

